Ask HN: What are some great retro computing projects to contribute to? - firebones
======
4x5_Rules
You might want to get in touch with the Computer History Museum to see if they
have anything you're interested in.

[http://www.computerhistory.org/getinvolved/](http://www.computerhistory.org/getinvolved/)

And while this group is in Tasmania, maybe they could use the help.

[http://www.retrocomputingtasmania.com/](http://www.retrocomputingtasmania.com/)

------
lostgame
Leopard-WebKit is a version of WebKit targeting PowerPC Macs, including the
still-very-useful G5 towers (mine has 8GB RAM!) to enable modern web browsing
on those machines.

[https://sourceforge.net/projects/leopard-
webkit/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/leopard-webkit/)

------
ArtWomb
CrowdSupply funding for Retro-uC: open silicon microcontroller with Z80,
MOS6502, and M68K cores ;)

[https://www.crowdsupply.com/chips4makers/retro-
uc](https://www.crowdsupply.com/chips4makers/retro-uc)

------
RandomGuyDTB
You can help transcribe the code from the original Apollo Guidance Computer:
[https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11](https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11)

~~~
craftyguy
I would wait until this is resolved before contributing:
[https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/pull/324](https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/pull/324)

It's very likely to be a non-issue, but then again it might be (if it is not
public domain..)

------
MilnerRoute
TempleOS has a fork called "Shrine"

